

Report Warns Silicon Valley Could Lose Its Edge - janm
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/11/technology/11valley.html

======
fbu
As PG said in his interview on Mixergy, it's not so much about the amount of
funding, but the community, for mentoring, advices etc.

It's not obvious that route 128 was left in the dust of silicon valley because
of less funding rather than the ecosystem of founders/angels/VC.

Also Richard Florida discusses the fact that CMU has a lot of R&D and VC but
no big tech companies because these are moving where the best people are for
engineering but also design, marketing, sales. One could argue that design
marketing and sales are more important than technology in the web industry.

------
dantheman
Am I the only one who is tired of people talking about green technology -- it
will not help the economy until it's better than the alternatives. Asking for
federal "partners" and "stimulus" is just asking for a handout.

~~~
dnsworks
Once we've off-shored all of our manufacturing, our service work, and our
"knowledge work" .. All that's left is mcdonalds and federal welfare
programs... ie hand-outs.

